# Ulcer Repulser ?



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Everyone !

I just wanted to know what you're Opinion's are on the following..

Ulcer Repulser 
Home

What i gather is that it is all natural, not animal tested, no side affects and all that joyful stuff... Ive been reading all the pages..

Can anyone tell me what you think about this ? 
Would you give it to you're horse if he had ulcers?

Any opinion's appreciated.. i am considering using this but i would like to hear opinions  Thanks !


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

They are selling an "all natural, not animal tested product" as a CURE. So, if they haven't tested it how do they know it's a cure????? 

They are breaking the law by advertising to treat a medical condition with an unproven product. I have reported them to the FDA.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

technically, they have tested it, by using it on her horse. 
But no i know what you are saying.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I prefer "developed by experts" to "all-natural", and "proven safe" to "not animal tested".


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Gastrogard is the only absolutely proven way to cure ulcers, and I believe is the only proven and tested "ulcer cure" on the market. I'm not going to try anything else until it has the testing and success that Gastrogard has.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

roro said:


> Gastrogard is the only absolutely proven way to cure ulcers, and I believe is the only proven and tested "ulcer cure" on the market. I'm not going to try anything else until it has the testing and success that Gastrogard has.



I have to agree with only using something that you know has been tested and works. There are other products that have been tested and work Like G.U.T. by Uckeles works very well also. Again tested and proven.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

You know I have been very lucky and not had a horse with this problem. Even my reiner who have run for titles just take it all in stride and love it. Go figure. Use a horse for what they where bred for which they love and you do not have the problems. Although I have seen others who get up set when they are just standing around which is a problem.


----------



## apha (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello,
Interesting conversation here. There are all sorts of issues that I think I can address here. Firstly- the drugs you see on the market that are approved are not necessarily safer than the U.R. product. Proton Pump Inhibitors (PPI) should not be used continuously by man or beast. Despite the fact they have been on the market for over 30 years, they can cause electrolyte imbalances and heart issues. These have been verified, as have kidney failure, liver issues, and bone fractures. PPIs are not long term drugs - they should only be used for a couple weeks at a time. These issues have been reported in clinical and medical studies. The second thing to note is that the FDA has approved slippery elm as a "safe" drug, with the usual caveats. I would not give this drug to a pregnant animal as it is an abortifacient. Also the PPIs do decrease the efficiency of the gut. This is not at all reason to not use PPIs, just realize they are definitely not a long-term fix. I've read the label for the U.R. and, for an animal like a horse, this would appear to be a safe product. That's a decision you may make for yourself and your horse with the proper research. One can go to major Animal Product Companies (will not name names) and see products that are also not "clinically" studied, but because they are from a major pharmaceutical company, they are deemed "OK." It takes millions to go through FDA certification so you are only going to see Clinical Studies done on products that are made by companies that can afford to run the studies, unless the government decides to fund its own study. Also, there are drugs that have been used in Europe for a very long time that will not get authorized in the USA because of the expensive and extensive process. For example, IRAP is contraindicated for tendon/ligament injuries, but is used extensively for this very injury, not because it's been proven not to work, but because no one wants to fund the study, in the USA, to see if it actually does work. Yet vets all over (I've discussed this with vets at major veterinary colleges) use this very method for tendon/ligament issues because, in the field, it appears to work. And it is used successfully in Europe in both animals and humans. People will fly to Europe so they can have this treatment done on knees. 
Also, as we have seen from quite a few drug-related deaths in humans, drug trials have a built-in "acceptable" failure rate. This means that they can cause rare but fatal side effects in a percentage of animals that take them. (I use "animals" here, but that includes humans) So, the gist of this post is that you must do your due diligence with any and all drugs. And do not simply think that if the money was there to get it through the FDA that it's the best product. And please, don't leave your horse, or yourself, on PPIs indefinitely. Those are absolutely risky drugs despite the length of time they've been circulating. They do make billions of dollars though. And finally, I have an advanced degree in animal nutrition and have examined both the making of feeds and supplements and the effects of feeds and supplements on various species. Interesting fact, some of the ingredients in animal feeds are byproducts of distillery operations. The stuff that can't be used in the making of the alcohol makes excellent filler for feeds.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I will say I have seen AMAZING success in my own mare with herbal products. BUT these were well researched purchased pure and dosed into her feed by me after running by a trusted veterinarian.

I would definitely not be one to "pooh pooh" the product, after all it's just a mixture of herbal products that are already commonly used and proven effective.

I DO question the validity of the actual product and company and all the claims made, there is a right way and a wrong way to market a supplement.

I will continue buying and mixing my own stuff, at a fraction of the price of this product (stop pretending it's cheap!)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

why do you say IRAP is 'contraindicated' in soft tissue injuries like tendon? and same for human? 

I was considering looking into this process to see if my own knees might be rejuvenated by such.


----------



## apha (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello. Thank you for reading my post. IRAP has not been clinically verified by a published multi million dollar study in the USA for tendons and ligaments. (Yet!) That is why it's contraindicated. Go to Europe and the answer will probably be different. I'll dig up a reference for this from a USA vet college. When my horse strained a sesmoidial I researched the daylights out of all this. My vet has said that many people would love to pay him to get their knees done but ethically that's not possible. But in Europe it is a procedure that may be had. Pharmaceutical companies have a strangle hold on medicine in this country. I have stock in a couple, best investments I've ever made. They have one or two top shelf drugs that bring in billions so why spend time figuring out a plan B when plan A is making so much money. Example: Type 2 diabetes is reversible in many cases, but insulin, test strips, specialty packaged junk foods, fancy drinks, etc., cost my dad's insurance a 1000 plus bucks a month. Out of pocket we probably pay 10 %. When he stopped drinking alcohol, limited junk food, and took a walk a day, his blood sugar went down to normal and he went off insulin. Done. And a couple months into not buying these products dad started getting robo calls about diabetes products. Then the coupons started showing up. This is a long winded explanation as to why IRAP isn't used. The cost analysis breakdown hasn't shown that it'll make enough money for all the right entities to put money into a study that will definitively show its effectiveness. Or lack of effectiveness. Because of the lack of studies in the USA, it's not recommended (in publications) as a treatment, in the USA, for several types of injuries we are indeed using it for in practical applications. I have injured knees and friends in Europe. In another few years I may be taking a trip. Extended holiday. Lots of rest and relaxation.


----------



## VWharton (Oct 1, 2016)

Yogiwick said:


> I will say I have seen AMAZING success in my own mare with herbal products. BUT these were well researched purchased pure and dosed into her feed by me after running by a trusted veterinarian.
> 
> I would definitely not be one to "pooh pooh" the product, after all it's just a mixture of herbal products that are already commonly used and proven effective.
> 
> ...


Yogiwick what do you mix together.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

VWharton said:


> Yogiwick what do you mix together.


I don't "mix it" persay. Just mix into feed. I have done multiple things but she is currently on u-gard and aloe 2x/day as well as a SmartPak with Omega 3s and probiotics. I use Ulcergard for flare ups and used a short course to jump start treatment, and when I can come up with thousands of dollars to do an actual scope/treat thing I will! That has been working very well for us. I would like to try Succeed as I believe she has hindgut issues as well, it's a great supplement so I hope it works for her.

There is a lot of info out there for herbal remedies, and I would treat any horse with ulcers herbally with or without omeprazole treatment as well.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> I don't "mix it" persay. Just mix into feed. I have done multiple things but she is currently on u-gard and aloe 2x/day as well as a SmartPak with Omega 3s and probiotics. I use Ulcergard for flare ups and used a short course to jump start treatment, and when I can come up with thousands of dollars to do an actual scope/treat thing I will! That has been working very well for us. I would like to try Succeed as I believe she has hindgut issues as well, it's a great supplement so I hope it works for her.
> 
> There is a lot of info out there for herbal remedies, and I would treat any horse with ulcers herbally with or without omeprazole treatment as well.


Actually there is NOT a lot of info out there for herbal remedies, if you eliminate old lore, sales pitches, and claims without any scientific basis. "He got well therefore it worked" is a few quality grades down from a peer reviewed study based on a significant statistical sample.

At least something like omeprazole we do have lots of long and short-term peer-reviewed studies and many thousands of case reports. There are known positives and negatives to it. I stay away from herbal remedies just because I can't get much hard evidence about them at all. My guess is that most of them are both harmless and ineffective. But that's a guess!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^I am not saying not to use omeprazole but it's a fact that it doesn't directly heal the ulcers. Hence why even if I were actively treating for ulcers (what I would recommend of course) I would do additional treatment as well.

I have also been on omeprazole myself personally and let me tell you those negatives are a lot worse than you think!! Once you've been on a bunch of medications you start to truly understand how they often make things worse instead of better and while sometimes necessary are almost more of a "necessary evil" and better do go without *if* you can.

I have never advocated for doing 100% herbal over actively treating a horse with known ulcers. But actively treating is thousands of dollars so in my case I found a solution (still using omeprazole). I'm definitely NOT a "hocus pocus" person XD. I have done LOTS of research and everything has been cross checked/recommended by several veterinarians. If I win the lottery I would definitely do a full course of omeprazole treatment... and then you have to worry about re-occurrence.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

. To be terribly factual, the _body_ heals ulcers -- and all other wounds. What medications and treatments do is enable or assist healing. Omeprazole is a very safe medication, as western medicines go. I have taken it off and on for many years myself.

I'm not against alternative medicine at all. I've had about 45 years of experience with it -- I live in one of its biggest centers, after all. All my experience suggests that it is far more likely to be side-effect-free than western medicine. It is also far more likely to have no discernible effects at all. 

For example, yesterday my teacher hosted a seminar in equine bodywork and aromatherapy. At which I bought a bottle of 'trailer calm' blended essential oils because why not? I arrived with a headache and one of the seminar leaders treated me with a special blend for headaches (she does people too). Did it make my headache go away? Nope.


----------



## Capparouge (Oct 3, 2016)

I was going to rec omeprazole as well tbh


----------



## MariahMacGregor (Jan 15, 2021)

I have been researching this topic as I have a horse who was diagnosed with sever EGUS after colicking twice in 4 months. He was scoped before and after the usual vet recommended treatment of gastrogard for two months along with sucralfate. I also majorly changed his lifestyle: new barn with huge group turnout, I added alfalfa cubes, magnesium supplement, aloe & slippery elm supplement (by Ukele). He was almost 100% clean in the second scope. BUT he has definitely relapsed since, to a lesser extent because now I know how he presents. I will continue using slippery elm, aloe, probios, CBD, magnesium etc but I will also use _Omeprazole and Sucralfate _when he has a flare up. I was recently recommended by a vet to this company who makes granular omeprazole for a fraction of the cost: Abler | Prevention and Treatment of Equine Gastric Ulcers
I believe in both... I tend to feel alternative methods are better for prevention than treatment.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

This thread is from 2010....old & dusty.
There are newer threads, with more up to date information shared on this ailment and treatments done.
Please, please read dates before posting...
A new forum glitch has reference and reading material surfacing..._does not mean it needs commented on.
Do to age, inactivity of this old and dusty..._
Please look for a newer thread or start your own if you need information current to today's recommended treatment protocol.

_*This thread is now CLOSED.*_


----------

